# Uber not owning up to under 18 riders



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18? Every reply I get is some automated reply about either send us the trip ID, it's against TOS for under 18, cancellation fees reimbursed automatically by time, etc. Considering if I cancel a trip under the 5 minutes, the trip does not show up on my account and I do not have access to the trip ID. Since Uber changed it's dashboard, I don't even have the trip ID for rider cancelled trips even though it shows up on the help section of trip lists. thx


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't have the answer but I do know a lot of middle school students in my address use Uber to get around and with their parents knowledge and approval. Scary!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ubersan said:


> Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18? Every reply I get is some automated reply about either send us the trip ID, it's against TOS for under 18, cancellation fees reimbursed automatically by time, etc. Considering if I cancel a trip under the 5 minutes, the trip does not show up on my account and I do not have access to the trip ID. Since Uber changed it's dashboard, I don't even have the trip ID for rider cancelled trips even though it shows up on the help section of trip lists. thx


You have to wait the 5 minutes after arriving to cancel. As far as i know, there is no way around that.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I don't have the answer but I do know a lot of middle school students in my address use Uber to get around and with their parents knowledge and approval. Scary!


Quite frankly, if I was a parent, I would very much want my kids to use Uber. It is easy to track them and I know that the drivers have passed some, however mediocre, background check. That being said, if there was the slightest thing weird about the pick up, I would reject it out of hand. But kids gotta get to soccer practice and gaming conventions. Funny too, almost all of my under 18 rides in SF are on Select. One to Tennis practice in Marin which is a nice $50 ride for me. Parents want the best!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay OP, you have to better describe your scenario. What happene?

So, you pull up and ask the customer, "Hi are you 18?" And once they say no you drive off and charge them a cancellation fee?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

And with Lyft you either have to text or call before the 5 minutes.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

They really need a disclaimer that minors cannot be driven without being accompanied by an adult. However I know they leave it up to the driver in their double speak. I made my way out to one residence,and when she wasn't standing out there,I called and said I was here, in which she replied she'll be out,that she's taking the trash out. She never came out but her two kids did. I ended up going against my better judgment and took her 14 and 8yo to school but I 1star'd her and told lyft why. I hope they contacted her. I also told her kids as an fyi.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They do have in their TOS that all minors must be accompanied by an adult. Both Uber and Lyft have this.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Unless it is a serious issue I do not bother with Uber...
a.k.a. the tower of babel.

Uber does not and will not have the infrastructure to support a true "service".

I have worked for the absolute worst of employers in the past and Uber fits the mold.
You might as well move on and use your discretion going forward.

Can you imagine the magnitude of petty (not to say your issue is petty by any means) complaints and issues they get? They can only field the worst of complaints or issues seriously, or refund / credit / lip service their way out of the rest.

Reality, fact of the matter is: Uber chucks you in the pool and says "swim".

I only go to Uber when I have to. Otherwise, I handle it there and then.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

How are you finding out they are under18?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

If they're in middle school it's obvious. If you're picking them up from a kid's location like Skyzone, Chuckee Cheese, school, etc. It's obvious.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Kids that are teenagers and possibly close to 18 I have no issue with, but if a 10 year old was to get a ride, yea, not happening.


----------



## Zenmary (May 25, 2016)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Quite frankly, if I was a parent, I would very much want my kids to use Uber. It is easy to track them and I know that the drivers have passed some, however mediocre, background check. That being said, if there was the slightest thing weird about the pick up, I would reject it out of hand. But kids gotta get to soccer practice and gaming conventions. Funny too, almost all of my under 18 rides in SF are on Select. One to Tennis practice in Marin which is a nice $50 ride for me. Parents want the best!


I'd much rather my 17yr old get an Uber ride than be a passenger in his friends car, or driving himself. (He recently failed his driving test, which I'm secretly glad about; young drivers make me so worried!) Yes, ideal scenario is that my kid only ever gets a ride from me, but otherwise I'll take an experienced adult driver over him being one of a bunch of kids crammed into a teens car.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

If Uber is reading this, your drivers do need some input here. Being put in that kind of situation is a tough one. As drivers, we don't want to break the law.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

wait 5 min then cancel as no-show


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Quite frankly, if I was a parent, I would very much want my kids to use Uber.


That makes total sense from the perspective of a parent.

I never do it.

I can't justify the risk no matter how small for a few bucks. I feel bad sometimes, like when its dark in the dead of winter and freezing rain is falling. Bottom line is I am not going to be responsible for transporting someone else's children.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Backdash, No one can blame you for taking that position. It's the smart way to look at it. All risk and almost no reward. We are drivers, not parents or guardians, but I hate leaving a kid out on the street and have driven many. With summer around the corner, might have to reassess that as it is not the smart thing to do for the 'bottom line' that you point out.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

ubersan said:


> Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18? Every reply I get is some automated reply about either send us the trip ID, it's against TOS for under 18, cancellation fees reimbursed automatically by time, etc. Considering if I cancel a trip under the 5 minutes, the trip does not show up on my account and I do not have access to the trip ID. Since Uber changed it's dashboard, I don't even have the trip ID for rider cancelled trips even though it shows up on the help section of trip lists. thx


Could you cancel "reason" no-show and argue that it is technically a no-show since the user is not present? That would get you a fee right?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> That would get you a fee right?


Right, wait 5 cancel as no show. Good idea to use help section to say account holder requested trip for unaccompanied minors. 
In case they try to get the no show fee back, your covered.


----------



## DriverC (Nov 24, 2015)

I've had 2 experiences with minors that I refused the ride within the past few weeks.

1 was a pickup at a middle school that the mother requested a ride home for her kid. (Something that they seem to do almost daily)

The other one was a PAX wanted to take a ride with her toddler with no safety seat & her 2 other under 10 children.

Reporting these issues to UBER will just get you a shoulder shrug but I did force a cancellation fee to get paid to me on both occasions.

I really wish other Uber drivers would enforce these safety issues and refuse rides.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Uber doesn't care if the rider is 2 years old; they have no liability. It all falls on the driver, they covered themselves in the ToS. If you cancel those rides, you will eventually be deactivated for too many cancellations.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kes1981 said:


> Uber doesn't care if the rider is 2 years old; they have no liability. It all falls on the driver, they covered themselves in the ToS. If you cancel those rides, you will eventually be deactivated for too many cancellations.


The TOS does not alleviate Uber from incidents that occur during Uber rides. After all, Uber gladly takes the money from underage riders.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Quite frankly, if I was a parent, I would very much want my kids to use Uber. It is easy to track them and I know that the drivers have passed some, however mediocre, background check. That being said, if there was the slightest thing weird about the pick up, I would reject it out of hand. But kids gotta get to soccer practice and gaming conventions. Funny too, almost all of my under 18 rides in SF are on Select. One to Tennis practice in Marin which is a nice $50 ride for me. Parents want the best!


Uber has clearly stated you are not insured if you pick up a minor. That includes if they allowed the account or you were tricked by an adult.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> They do have in their TOS that all minors must be accompanied by an adult. Both Uber and Lyft have this.


Only for the pax TOS last I looked.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Uber has clearly stated you are not insured if you pick up a minor. That includes if they allowed the account or you were tricked by an adult.


Where exactly have they stated this? Do I have to care everyone in the car? There are many 16 or 17 year olds who look over 18 and many 20somethings that look like teenagers.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Where exactly have they stated this? Do I have to care everyone in the car? There are many 16 or 17 year olds who look over 18 and many 20somethings that look like teenagers.


They haven't said this in the partner agreement. This has went round and round in another forum. Apparently still some drivers here think it is a requirement for drivers (partners) to know and follow the passengers TOS when that is simply not required. And even the passenger TOS does not say their excluded from liability insurance coverage. People like to make their own crap up but can't back it up with our contract which is the partner agreement we agreed to.

I'm not saying picking up minors is a good idea. I'm saying per the drivers agreement it is not prohibited at this time.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Drive around the corner, wait 5 minutes, hit no show and get paid. Cover your ass with Uber by sending them a message under serious rider issue.

I would never allow my child in a car with a stranger BTW. Some parents are clueless.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I don't know why Uber doesn't accept under 18 passengers. A lot of yellow cab drivers did well transporting school children, and we had several steady riders under 18 from broken homes who got transported by cab from one parent's home to the other on Sunday evening. It was a good trade there.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Wouldn't matter to me if Uber allowed it. I still wouldn't do it.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> They haven't said this in the partner agreement. This has went round and round in another forum. Apparently still some drivers here think it is a requirement for drivers (partners) to know and follow the passengers TOS when that is simply not required. And even the passenger TOS does not say their excluded from liability insurance coverage. People like to make their own crap up but can't back it up with our contract which is the partner agreement we agreed to.
> 
> I'm not saying picking up minors is a good idea. I'm saying per the drivers agreement it is not prohibited at this time.


Uber tries to keep responsibility and liability issues as ambiguous as possible. Keep the money and rides flowing, worry about the consequences later. It's similar to how they have handled local regulations and ordinanances.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> They haven't said this in the partner agreement. This has went round and round in another forum. Apparently still some drivers here think it is a requirement for drivers (partners) to know and follow the passengers TOS when that is simply not required. And even the passenger TOS does not say their excluded from liability insurance coverage. People like to make their own crap up but can't back it up with our contract which is the partner agreement we agreed to.
> 
> I'm not saying picking up minors is a good idea. I'm saying per the drivers agreement it is not prohibited at this time.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ubersan said:


> Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18? Every reply I get is some automated reply about either send us the trip ID, it's against TOS for under 18, cancellation fees reimbursed automatically by time, etc. Considering if I cancel a trip under the 5 minutes, the trip does not show up on my account and I do not have access to the trip ID. Since Uber changed it's dashboard, I don't even have the trip ID for rider cancelled trips even though it shows up on the help section of trip lists. thx


Get them to cancel or wait out the 5 mnutes around the corner. Personally, I give rides to teenagers all the time. Almost all of them are rich exchange students who are not allowed to drive (their schools would be liable for any accidents) and their host parents are too busy to haul them around all the time. Their behavior is consistently impeccable. I NEVER have a problem with them. Sometimes I send my 15 year old to school in an Uber as well. If he oversleeps and I have to get to a job, yeah...I use Uber. It's not likely a driver will kidnap your kid. It would trace right back to him. You can bet I always send a $5 cash tip too.



Uberbrethren said:


> If Uber is reading this, your drivers do need some input here. Being put in that kind of situation is a tough one. As drivers, we don't want to break the law.


It's not against the law to transport a minor. If they need a car seat and don't have one, the parent gets the ticket NOT the taxi driver.



RamzFanz said:


> Uber has clearly stated you are not insured if you pick up a minor. That includes if they allowed the account or you were tricked by an adult.


 They have never stated this.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Tim, I think the laws might be different in other states. I will make it a point to ask a cop the next time I see one that I can easily approach and report back.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> You have to wait the 5 minutes after arriving to cancel. As far as i know, there is no way around that.


As far as I know you have to wait the 5 minutes. I've had multiple cases of wrong pin drops and I cancel as soon as they call and tell me they're in another City. Uber won't give me the cancellation fee unless I wait the 5 minutes even though I know they're not there. It's complete BS!


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> As far as I know you have to wait the 5 minutes. I've had multiple cases of wrong pin drops and I cancel as soon as they call and tell me they're in another City. Uber won't give me the cancellation fee unless I wait the 5 minutes even though I know they're not there. It's complete BS!


Do they not have the option "Rider gave the wrong address" for cancelling anymore. I had to use that couple of times and I got paid like a no-show. 5 minutes didn't factor in to the equation.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Do they not have the option "Rider gave the wrong address" for cancelling anymore. I had to use that couple of times and I got paid like a no-show. 5 minutes didn't factor in to the equation.


Yes, that's still a cancellation option, but I didn't get the cancellation fee until I opened a support case and argued, even then they told me I had to wait the 5 minutes


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> Yes, that's still a cancellation option, but I didn't get the cancellation fee until I opened a support case and argued, even then they told me I had to wait the 5 minutes


 LOL. Nice I guess you can tell the rider: "You'll have to order another Uber ride to get to me. If you can make it in less than 5 minutes, I'll still be here"


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Get them to cancel or wait out the 5 mnutes around the corner. Personally, I give rides to teenagers all the time. Almost all of them are rich exchange students who are not allowed to drive (their schools would be liable for any accidents) and their host parents are too busy to haul them around all the time. Their behavior is consistently impeccable. I NEVER have a problem with them. Sometimes I send my 15 year old to school in an Uber as well. If he oversleeps and I have to get to a job, yeah...I use Uber. It's not likely a driver will kidnap your kid. It would trace right back to him. You can bet I always send a $5 cash tip too.
> 
> It's not against the law to transport a minor. If they need a car seat and don't have one, the parent gets the ticket NOT the taxi driver.
> 
> They have never stated this.


Hi Tim, Just spoke to two cops - am in Northern CA - and they said it is definitely a ticket (including a point) for the driver (and not the parents) for not using a car seat with a baby/toddler/young child. Also asked them about teens and kids under 18 and they said it is not an infraction but they recommended a dash cam recording to avoid accusations, lawsuits, etc. Best,


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Quite frankly, if I was a parent, I would very much want my kids to use Uber. It is easy to track them and I know that the drivers have passed some, however mediocre, background check. That being said, if there was the slightest thing weird about the pick up, I would reject it out of hand. But kids gotta get to soccer practice and gaming conventions. Funny too, almost all of my under 18 rides in SF are on Select. One to Tennis practice in Marin which is a nice $50 ride for me. Parents want the best!


You don't use Uber or taxi. You take them yourself! Such a terrible parent to even think that's a good idea.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

DriverC said:


> I've had 2 experiences with minors that I refused the ride within the past few weeks.
> 
> 1 was a pickup at a middle school that the mother requested a ride home for her kid. (Something that they seem to do almost daily)
> 
> ...


location: detroit 
take as many cancelations fees as you can, you'd have to drive like 35 miles to make $5


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uberbrethren said:


> Hi Tim, Just spoke to two cops - am in Northern CA - and they said it is definitely a ticket (including a point) for the driver (and not the parents) for not using a car seat with a baby/toddler/young child. Also asked them about teens and kids under 18 and they said it is not an infraction but they recommended a dash cam recording to avoid accusations, lawsuits, etc. Best,


Yeah, I feel sorry for you. I should have said: "In most states, it's the parent that gets the ticket, not the driver". Still, you can cart a booster seat in your trunk without taking up much space. A full car seat for an infant is just unreasonable so, yeah, I would refuse if I was in a state where the driver gets a ticket.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Why should we the drivers have to supply any sort of child restraint. I won't transport them without one and I don't have kids, so I'm not investing in one.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Quite frankly, if I was a parent, I would very much want my kids to use Uber. It is easy to track them and I know that the drivers have passed some, however mediocre, background check. That being said, if there was the slightest thing weird about the pick up, I would reject it out of hand. But kids gotta get to soccer practice and gaming conventions. Funny too, almost all of my under 18 rides in SF are on Select. One to Tennis practice in Marin which is a nice $50 ride for me. Parents want the best!


All an Uber driver has to do is toss the phones out the window....there goes your easy to track option "out the widow."

LEGAL REGISTERED cabs 2 or more tracking systems which requires the dash be ripped apart to disable.

GPS tracking is a joke with Uber. Security with Uber is a joke.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberbrethren said:


> Cops recommended a dash cam recording to avoid accusations, lawsuits, etc.


Why take the risk if just one spiteful accusation is all it takes to get you arrested and questioned transporting unsupervised minors.
Don't do it!


Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yeah, I feel sorry for you. I should have said: "In most states, it's the parent that gets the ticket, not the driver". Still, you can cart a booster seat in your trunk without taking up much space. A full car seat for an infant is just unreasonable so, yeah, I would refuse if I was in a state where the driver gets a ticket.


Michigan the driver gets the ticket for no child seats, not the parents


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Still, you can cart a booster seat in your trunk without taking up much space.


The argument over why should I have the additional expense aside, I wouldn't want the added liability. If I have to hard brake, and that thing falls apart and their kid goes flying out my windshield, then the odds of me losing a lawsuit over it are much higher than if the parents provided their own booster.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yeah, I feel sorry for you. I should have said: "In most states, it's the parent that gets the ticket, not the driver". Still, you can cart a booster seat in your trunk without taking up much space. A full car seat for an infant is just unreasonable so, yeah, I would refuse if I was in a state where the driver gets a ticket.


Hi Tim, I'm uneasy about babies and little kids unless the parents have the equipment. Your point is entirely valid. I just don't think I can get past my personal uneasiness. With teens, I will always take them home. If they are going to a friend's house or some other place, I ask who will be there and that kind of stuff. I don't take them to the Mall so they can walk around but will take them to a friend's house or to a movie. It is fraught with peril, though.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Why take the risk if just one spiteful accusation is all it takes to get you arrested and questioned transporting unsupervised minors.
> Don't do it!
> 
> Michigan the driver gets the ticket for no child seats, not the parents


Fireguy, you make great points - they are inarguable. Having said that, I will take kids home from school kind of thing. So many order rides here in Northern CA, it is a bit numbing. A lot of times parents will walk out to the car to check you out. But you are 100% right in all the things you state.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberbrethren said:


> Fireguy, you make great points - they are inarguable. Having said that, I will take kids home from school kind of thing. So many order rides here in Northern CA, it is a bit numbing. A lot of times parents will walk out to the car to check you out. But you are 100% right in all the things you state.


As long as you have a dash camera it's probably legal, you'd have their parents consent to transport on tape, when they come out to"check you out".

And I don't recommend anybody doing anytime place or type of Uber without a dash camera.

Same thought process I use when I take 4 drunks to different drop offs on 1 account. I make sure I have the requesting rider give me permission on camera to use their account to drop off their 3 friends at different locations.
In case they dispute the charges and route.


----------



## Lion88 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks. Good information


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Where exactly have they stated this? Do I have to care everyone in the car? There are many 16 or 17 year olds who look over 18 and many 20somethings that look like teenagers.


I went back and forth with them in email. While I still find it hard to believe, they are adamant we have no insurance with an _unaccompanied minor_ regardless of how it happened.

I don't think that would hold up in court as we have no way to know but I'm just passing on what they told me.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Post email?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Post email?


Not that his personal email would be admissible in Court for all drivers, nor would all drivers know about his secret email correspondence.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wasn't asking for it for legal issues, I just wanted to read their response. As a teacher, I don't take minors. It could be a career ender (and not Uber careeer) if a kid says that something inappropriate happened. Not worth the risk whether or not insured.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Why take the risk if just one spiteful accusation is all it takes to get you arrested and questioned transporting unsupervised minors.
> Don't do it!


There seems to be an overriding concern on the board that an unaccompanied minor might accuse you of some heinous sex offense. I don't see why that's any more likely than, say, a black rider accusing you of burning a cross in your front seat.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> There seems to be an overriding concern on the board that an unaccompanied minor might accuse you of some heinous sex offense. I don't see why that's any more likely than, say, a black rider accusing you of burning a cross in your front seat.



Burning cross would have physical evidence.
All institutions that deal with youth have policies in place to limit or completely eliminate 1 on 1 encounters between adults and minors.
Foolish to trust unvetted teens alone to find out which have mental instability and need unhealthy attention. Their mood swings are like dealing with drunks at night.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> There seems to be an overriding concern on the board that an unaccompanied minor might accuse you of some heinous sex offense. I don't see why that's any more likely than, say, a black rider accusing you of burning a cross in your front seat.


Actually, assuming that they won't is foolish. I work in the kid industry. I'm not saying this is true of all kids, but they do like to retaliate. You tell them they can't eat that sucker in your car or that you don't want them eating, or to stop fooling around in the car, etc, they may say something to try to get you in trouble. As a teacher, I have first hand knowledge with this. Most of the time it's not a sexual accusation, but I've seen sexual accusations in my 15-year career. It's more common that they will accuse you of something else to get you in trouble to make what they did as payback or less of a big deal. They will say you've called them names, you were racist, you threw something at them or hit them, etc.

It's all about CYA when it comes to minors. Again, not saying all kids are like this, but there is always a risk. Protect yourself.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Post email?


I just saw this because you didn't reply directly to my post.

I won't post this publicly because I'm not interested in Uber uncovering my real name. I PMed you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Not that his personal email would be admissible in Court for all drivers, nor would all drivers know about his secret email correspondence.


Why not just ask them for yourself?

I've already written my state representatives about this issue for upcoming legislation and every driver should. It's an unacceptable stance. I also asked that we get a copy of the actual policy so we don't have to rely on CSR idiots for important questions.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I wasn't asking for it for legal issues, I just wanted to read their response. As a teacher, I don't take minors. It could be a career ender (and not Uber careeer) if a kid says that something inappropriate happened. Not worth the risk whether or not insured.


Reasonable enough but I would carry them with my dashcam and save those rides if it were insured.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Why not just ask them for yourself?
> 
> I've already written my state representatives about this issue for upcoming legislation and every driver should. It's an unacceptable stance. I also asked that we get a copy of the actual policy so we don't have to rely on CSR idiots for important questions.


Ask Uber a serious question? Haha

I got a serious phone response once from them once after they learned micromanaging my decisions with my background training opened them to liability. Uber can't legally tell off duty Fire Fighters, Paramedic or Police Officers how to handle these type of senerios. Now they leave me alone. Not that there are many of us driving Uber, but there are a few of us.
And with the pay rates and lack of surge lately, I haven't driven in weeks. I really don't care what Uber says, I know enough laws and my legal responsibilities.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Actually, assuming that they won't is foolish. I work in the kid industry. I'm not saying this is true of all kids, but they do like to retaliate. You tell them they can't eat that sucker in your car or that you don't want them eating, or to stop fooling around in the car, etc, they may say something to try to get you in trouble. As a teacher, I have first hand knowledge with this. Most of the time it's not a sexual accusation, but I've seen sexual accusations in my 15-year career. It's more common that they will accuse you of something else to get you in trouble to make what they did as payback or less of a big deal. They will say you've called them names, you were racist, you threw something at them or hit them, etc.
> 
> It's all about CYA when it comes to minors. Again, not saying all kids are like this, but there is always a risk. Protect yourself.


If you have a dash cam none of that is an issue.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

ubersan said:


> Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18?


I do it by hitting Cancel - Fraudulent Rider. Then I contact Uber to make sure I get my fee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubersan said:


> Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18? Every reply I get is some automated reply about either send us the trip ID, it's against TOS for under 18, cancellation fees reimbursed automatically by time, etc. Considering if I cancel a trip under the 5 minutes, the trip does not show up on my account and I do not have access to the trip ID. Since Uber changed it's dashboard, I don't even have the trip ID for rider cancelled trips even though it shows up on the help section of trip lists. thx


Give them a safe ride.

If Uber sent you,it MUST be proper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I drive them.
If it is a pickup from a school,usually the parent has ordered.
I always call account holder when I arrive.

Speaking with the parent,and receiving and following instructions puts me at ease.

What bothers me,schools are supposed to have a policy in place.

Students are supposed to be signed out !

I do not mind transporting when there is an established chain of custody.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Students only have to signed out if they are leaving from school early. If they are leaving at the normal time, no sign out is required.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Besides the risk, safety and moral issues, driving minors is nearly always a waste of time. They are usually very short rides. Just cancel them.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

ubersan said:


> Any advice on getting Uber to own up and reimburse me cancellation fees for accepting and showing up at the pick up locations only to find the Uber rider account holders requesting the rides are under 18? Every reply I get is some automated reply about either send us the trip ID, it's against TOS for under 18, cancellation fees reimbursed automatically by time, etc. Considering if I cancel a trip under the 5 minutes, the trip does not show up on my account and I do not have access to the trip ID. Since Uber changed it's dashboard, I don't even have the trip ID for rider cancelled trips even though it shows up on the help section of trip lists. thx


Oh my God before I even begin to read this I want to reply and then I will it read later. I turned away so many -17 and under kids and they were so disappointed because I guess it was testing season and there was tons of tests going on last week. Some were stranded. A few of them lied to me about their age so I didn't want to cause any waves and contact uber but they should've given these passengers a heads up on the new rules on minors and getting Rides.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Why don't the drivers get a picture of the rider? They get a picture of us. Really simple, not the person that booked the ride, no ride for you, NEXT.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Why don't the drivers get a picture of the rider? They get a picture of us. Really simple, not the person that booked the ride, no ride for you, NEXT.


 Yeah I think a photo with these drivers to be pretty interesting maybe if if we have at least probably be better for all of us.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Believe33 said:


> Yeah I think a photo with these drivers to be pretty interesting maybe if if we have at least probably be better for all of us.


If you want to go real high tech use NFC or Near Field Communications and make the rider get their phone near the drivers, once the driver app recognizes the rider's phone the trip starts.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Lyft shows rider pics, but it's up to the pax to put it in, so it's often something not even a person, and it's not required


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Our licenses with the states contain some sort of provision against transporting unaccompanied minors without a taxi permit HOWEVER Uber makes sure not to explicitly tell pax that they are not allowed to allow minors to use their account and request rides. It's really important that nobody allows underage riders to ride. They keep just rerequesting expecting the next driver to give them a ride without questioning their age.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Our licenses with the states contain some sort of provision against transporting unaccompanied minors without a taxi permit...


Please show.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Please show.


I read it somewhere regarding the state's new proposed TNC rules in CA.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is one example why it is a bad idea to give rides to minors. You are not their parent or legal guardian. You have no paperwork authorizing you to take custody of their kids. If you get in an accident you are screwed.

Scenario A: Husband and wife are separated, have shared custody of kids. One of them decides to send the kids somewhere in an Uber alone. The other takes exception to this, calls the cops and reports the kids as missing or worse kidnapped. Amber alert goes out, your full name, car make and model, and license plate are broadcast to the world. Cops find you, take you to jail, impound your vehicle. All that for what, $10 if you are lucky.

Scenario B: Teenager is angry with parents because they are not allowed to go somewhere. Teen gains access to parents cell phone, calls for an Uber sets destination around the corner at a friend or neighbors house. Teen sneaks out of house, goes to pickup point, you pick them up and take them to where they aren't supposed to go. Parents don't know where teen went, call police. Later they discover the Uber ride on parents phone. Now police are looking for you because you were the last person who had contact with teen. If you want we can give it an unhappy ending, teen turns up dead in a dumpster, Uber driver is prime suspect.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Here is one example why it is a bad idea to give rides to minors. You are not their parent or legal guardian. You have no paperwork authorizing you to take custody of their kids. If you get in an accident you are screwed.
> 
> Scenario A: Husband and wife are separated, have shared custody of kids. One of them decides to send the kids somewhere in an Uber alone. The other takes exception to this, calls the cops and reports the kids as missing or worse kidnapped. Amber alert goes out, your full name, car make and model, and license plate are broadcast to the world. Cops find you, take you to jail, impound your vehicle. All that for what, $10 if you are lucky.


I can come up with equally absurd scenarios for any passenger you pick up.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I can come up with equally absurd scenarios for any passenger you pick up.


They are only absurd until it happens, then it is news.

And adding the fact that they are minors creates a whole new dimension of problems.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> They are only absurd until it happens, then it is news.


But it hasn't happened. So it's absurd.

BTW you'd better not pick up any Muslim riders. They might be mistaken for a terrorist and you'll be killed by a SWAT team. It only sounds absurd because it hasn't happened yet. Right?


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> But it hasn't happened. So it's absurd.
> 
> BTW you'd better not pick up any Muslim riders. They might be mistaken for a terrorist and you'll be killed by a SWAT team. It only sounds absurd because it hasn't happened yet. Right?


I think there might be an entire industry that deals with the absurd, I believe it may go by the name Insurance.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Students only have to signed out if they are leaving from school early. If they are leaving at the normal time, no sign out is required.


Not at the school my kid goes to, if the teacher doesn't see me or his mother then my son stays put, if neither shows up he goes to the cafeteria and one of us is called. We can pre-arrange his daycare to take him on their bus if needed. There is a bunch of paperwork that has to be filled out if someone else is picking him up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Not at the school my kid goes to, if the teacher doesn't see me or his mother then my son stays put, if neither shows up he goes to the cafeteria and one of us is called. We can pre-arrange his daycare to take him on their bus if needed. There is a bunch of paperwork that has to be filled out if someone else is picking him up.


How old is your son? As early as middle school level in Texas there's no monitoring of kids at the end of the day. They just grab their back packs and head on out. Their parents may pick them up. They may take the bus or walk home. If they hop in an Uber there's no one to supervise that.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I work in middle and high school. That may be for elementary, but for all the middle schools and high schools I've worked at, that is not how it works (I've worked in 4 schools in two different states. I definitely wouldn't be picking up any unaccompanied elementary students. (I don't pick up kids period).


----------

